# Forum > FPS > Fortnite > Fortnite Guides > [How-To] Get cheaper V Bucks

## RG101

Requirement: VPN (Virtual private network), XBOX and Credit Card

Cheapest place to purchase VBUCKS is from Argentina (this method is the same used purchasing Hearthstone packs) 10000 VBUCK option costs ?25 doing this method instead of ?79.99 purchasing within the UK.

Firstly you need to change your region on your XBOX to Argentina:

> Press the XBOX button
> Settings
> System.
> Language & location.
> Restart system

Now you will need to use a Laptop or PC that can create a hotspot WIFI. 

> Download VPN (a lot do free trials) 
> Connect to Argentina
> Create your WIFI hotspot (Turn your PC into a Wi-Fi Hotspot - Connectify Hotspot is software that can turn your PC into a WIFI hotspot *WIFI card required*)

Once that is completed

> Join your hotspot on your XBOX
> XBOX store 
> Purchase VBUCKS - use your credit card and use an address from within Argentina for the billing address. Credit cards will allow different bill addresses, Debit cards have to match your home address that it's linked too.

Login to game and your VBUCKS are there. You can then login to any other platform and use the VBUCKS PC/Mobile/PS4.

----------


## YumaYamamoto

Is it possible with pc too?

----------


## RG101

> Is it possible with pc too?


Purchase it that way, when you login to your account on PC it transfers as all accounts are linked crossplatform. 

IE purchase on xbox > login to PC and the vbucks are there.

----------


## elvrik

> Purchase it that way, when you login to your account on PC it transfers as all accounts are linked crossplatform. 
> 
> IE purchase on xbox > login to PC and the vbucks are there.


I think he means if try to use VPN on PC or something else like this , is it possible to do without xbox?

----------


## kappa12341234

> Requirement: VPN (Virtual private network), XBOX and Credit Card
> 
> Cheapest place to purchase VBUCKS is from Argentina (this method is the same used purchasing Hearthstone packs) 10000 VBUCK option costs ?25 doing this method instead of ?79.99 purchasing within the UK.
> 
> Firstly you need to change your region on your XBOX to Argentina:
> 
> > Press the XBOX button
> > Settings
> > System.
> ...


please tell us which vpn you use ... i cant find any free vpn that work for argentina

----------


## da_bizkit

does it also work for Playstation ?

----------


## Bogicata

Has anyone tried this?
What I want to know is like... isn't this a banable action? 
Sounds very good and legit, I believe it should work, even without Xbox One.
What if you buy them from the microsoft store in Argentina?

----------


## reemp91

for me it's cannot processed your payment

----------


## Bogicata

> for me it's cannot processed your payment


That's because you are using a debit card, not a credit card.

----------


## aaron_9191

> Requirement: VPN (Virtual private network), XBOX and Credit Card
> 
> Cheapest place to purchase VBUCKS is from Argentina (this method is the same used purchasing Hearthstone packs) 10000 VBUCK option costs ?25 doing this method instead of ?79.99 purchasing within the UK.
> 
> Firstly you need to change your region on your XBOX to Argentina:
> 
> > Press the XBOX button
> > Settings
> > System.
> ...


i did it but it says 10000 v bucks was 99 dollars

----------


## Tr33Lov3r

Tried it and it didn't work. Says payment couldn't go through and to contact microsoft support.
Yes it was a credit card




> Has anyone tried this?
> What I want to know is like... isn't this a banable action? 
> Sounds very good and legit, I believe it should work, even without Xbox One.
> What if you buy them from the microsoft store in Argentina?


doesnt work because you dont get the vbucks till you log into your Fortnite account on xbox

----------


## GamerGeekyGuy

Do you know if this works lets say if you use your iphone as a vpn? i don't have a wifi card on my pc unfortunately and i don't own a laptop so.

----------


## PeterJohn

> Do you know if this works lets say if you use your iphone as a vpn? i don't have a wifi card on my pc unfortunately and i don't own a laptop so.


On my phone, this never worked. I use my computer with Wi-Fi and connect my Xbox with that laptop trough a LAN cable. If you don't have wifi on your pc, you can buy a USB to LAN cable (should be pretty cheap). 

I use NORDVPN. 

I put my Xbox on Argentina. 

Use my credit card 

I buy this for all my friends. 13500 vbucks for about 30$.

----------


## leaguegamer456

> On my phone, this never worked. I use my computer with Wi-Fi and connect my Xbox with that laptop trough a LAN cable. If you don't have wifi on your pc, you can buy a USB to LAN cable (should be pretty cheap). 
> 
> I use NORDVPN. 
> 
> I put my Xbox on Argentina. 
> 
> Use my credit card 
> 
> I buy this for all my friends. 13500 vbucks for about 30$.


Hi guys the only thing i dont have is an xbox one, does it still work cause i do have the xbox store and microsoft store on my windows laptop, would really appreciate your help on this

----------


## Cheatyx

> Tried it and it didn't work. Says payment couldn't go through and to contact microsoft support.
> Yes it was a credit card
> 
> 
> doesnt work because you dont get the vbucks till you log into your Fortnite account on xbox


So, i also need Xbox Live Gold to start Fortnite on Xbox?

----------


## OT Flo

I've done all of the steps

1. Change Location and Restart
2. Use VyperVPN and connect to Argentina servers
3. By the 749,00 Argentina Peso pack ($27.00 USD)
Once I get there and I make my credit card address a hotel in Argentina it just says "Payment cannot be processed please contact Microsoft".
What have I done wrong (if anything) and does this even work? Please tell me if this worked for you or not. It seems legit and has gotten me this far.

----------


## PUBG_PSSA

This method is patched, no longer works. One of my friends got banned doing this too

----------


## Fahad_bazz

> On my phone, this never worked. I use my computer with Wi-Fi and connect my Xbox with that laptop trough a LAN cable. If you don't have wifi on your pc, you can buy a USB to LAN cable (should be pretty cheap). 
> 
> I use NORDVPN. 
> 
> I put my Xbox on Argentina. 
> 
> Use my credit card 
> 
> I buy this for all my friends. 13500 vbucks for about 30$.


Will this method work on PC i i dont have xbox bcoz i only use PC

----------


## knaller1

> This method is patched, no longer works. One of my friends got banned doing this too


Can someone confirm that?

----------


## xIaffe

can anyone do this for me?

----------


## jaydenfortnite

if anyone wants me to do this for them, come check out my shop

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...od-0-bans.html (Fortnite v-Bucks Service - 50% Off Retail Cheap - Crypto - AR Method - 0 Bans)

----------


## RG101

> This method is patched, no longer works. One of my friends got banned doing this too


Impossible, you're full of nonsense.

----------


## Ryandakoolguy

> On my phone, this never worked. I use my computer with Wi-Fi and connect my Xbox with that laptop trough a LAN cable. If you don't have wifi on your pc, you can buy a USB to LAN cable (should be pretty cheap). 
> 
> I use NORDVPN. 
> 
> I put my Xbox on Argentina. 
> 
> Use my credit card 
> 
> I buy this for all my friends. 13500 vbucks for about 30$.


Ive been trying everything man and nothing I cant get payment to clear :Frown:  I woupd appreciate anyones help [email protected] or ryandakoolguy snapchat if someone helps me out and it works i will send you moneh on paypal no problem

----------


## Ayfiderzein

Help!!! ShrinkMe.io

----------

